# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Συνδέσεις Dialup και προβλήματα

## Athlon_XP

Έχω παρατηρήσει τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες περίπου οι συνδέσεις
dialup πάνε κατά διαόλου εννοώ ότι ιδίως στο IRC βλέπω συνέχεια
ping timeouts και connections reset by peers και φυσικά περισσότερα
disconnects. Μάλλον πιστεύω οι συνδέσεις dialup άρχισαν να δείχνουν
ανεπάρκεια στο bandwidth μιας και που οι ISP κοιμούνται του καλού
καιρού σε τέτοια θέματα. Επίσης έχω και μια απορία: Για να κάνει ένας
ISP αναβάθμηση της γραμμής του (πχ απο 2 σε 4 Mb) τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται
να κάνει; (πχ αλλαγή hardware και τέτοια).

----------

